# What coats and bags are you buying for the fall?



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 7, 2008)

So I am currently stocking up my winter wardrobe for some terrible british weather.

I am SO torn about what colour of jacket to buy.  If I buy a gray or a black coat surely I can NOT wear brown boots and accessories... and if I buy a beige or brown coat I guess I have to wear tannish accessories.

What colours and styles of coats and boots are you buying for the fall?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 7, 2008)

I sometimes wish our climate allowed for coats and things like that. :/ (Then again I don't because I don't want my plants to die....)

I've seen gray and caramel together, but if I were in an area that allowed it, it'd be a black one and a brown one, probably long for the black, with a belt, and a motorcycle jacket for the brown.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 7, 2008)

EDIT: Google spell checker sucessfully wrecked my post, if you can understand it kudos to you!



I stoked up last year on 25 coats from Bebe. I have never stopped getting compliments about them.

I don't think they have any currently but here is what one of them looked like:

NWT 2B Bebe Satin Trench Coat Dress Turquoise Top M 8 on eBay, also, Outerwear, Women's Clothing, Clothing, Shoes Accessories (end time 12-Sep-08 08:32:11 BST)*trkparms*​=72%3A12|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=  p3286.c0.m14


New BEBE Satin PINK FUCHSIA Belted Parka Trench COAT S on eBay, also, Outerwear, Women's Clothing, Clothing, Shoes Accessories (end time 17-Sep-08 07:17:48 BST)*trkparms*​=72%3A12|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=  p3286.c0.m14


I would go for trench coats this winter in the UK, its going to rain a lot this year and I always think they look so sophisticated.

I am a coat, shoe and Mac fanatic. Not to sure on bags.....

I was going to stock up on some really nice WATERPROOF Chanel bags for the English weather LOL!

I really like *top shop*​ coats also, have a few of these too!

Topshop -*rn*​=42347&productId=807475&langId=-1

Topshop -*rn*​=42347&productId=771744&langId=-1

I try not to buy anything with too much of a style to it! As it can be out of "style" the following year. I tend to go for base colours and not prints.

*Although*​ if you did want something this year I would go for this:
Topshop -*rn*​=42347&productId=727170&langId=-1

Its mad but I love it!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Sep 7, 2008)

I think if you are only going to buy one coat, I would say something in a heather-gray since it can be worn with almost any color: tans/caramels/browns, back; I also like jewel tones with gray as well. I like these:
dELiAs > Kelsey Belted Peacoat W/ Thinsulate > apparel > outerwear > wool
Victoria's Secret - Wool bomber jacket in plaid
http://shop.guess.com/ProductDetails.aspx?style=YIMH3116&image=YIMH3116-BKMU&root_category|46=Women&category|60=Outerwear&  browse=1&rpt=Department.aspx&pt=ProductListing.asp  x


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah I would probably get gray but I would love to have one black and one chocolate brown. I also saw a hto pink jacket i want SO bad its adorable!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 7, 2008)

I wear black or brown because of the dirt aspect (light colors show dirt so fast).

I think black and brown can work together... The key is always to make it look like you know they're different colors.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

I already bought one of my two coat-related lemmings for the fall-it's a lemon-drop yellow Michael by Michael Kors trench. It hits just about at the knee on me and damn, it runs HUGE, but still it is very unique.

As far as the other coat goes, it's at Express right now-I am waiting for it to be discounted. It's a leopard-print faux fur number. 

As far as bags go, I am not getting anything new, only because I have so many. If anything, I'm getting one of the PINK rugby-striped totes.


----------



## seonmi (Sep 8, 2008)

IMO, there is nothing wrong with wearing black, grey, brown at the same time. Go for whatever you like. Get some bright colors, too. That's what I need for my wardrobe, too. Almost all my jackets and coats are in neutral colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the number of bright color ones is increasing


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 8, 2008)

I think the only instance where black and brown don't work is if they're in the same materials - it clashes too much, I don't really know how to explain it. But say I had a pair of black jeans and killer brown leather motorcycle jacket - HOT! The fabrics and textures are different and so I feel it's better, even a little more badass haha.

I saw an amazing leather jacket in the store a few days ago, it was $550 but I think I might take the plunge, in a dirty medium brown. 

Typically I'll go a little more wild in bags, like a MbMJ bag in the shade Fluoro Menta. The neon green is blinding to the eyes, but like a moth to a flame...I am strangely attracted to it!


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know.. I have enough jackets but I always want more everytime fall comes.. lol.. I'm eyeing these:

http://ssl.mangoshop.com/rcs/ficha/T7/71000207.jpg
ALDO Shoes Online Store - women's shoes & men's shoes, boots, sandals, handbags and more


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 8, 2008)

So far ive bought a black satin trench from guess and a cream colored wool peacoat from Zara.  I am thinking about buying a purple trench from Bebe that I saw today.  It doesnt get terrible cold here, just rains alot. I havent bought a bag yet but I am contimplating another Daydreamer.  I dont know though, I really want this dark purple Marc by MJ but I havent seen it in person yet to buy it :/


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 8, 2008)

I too love Bebe for work clothes and nice trenches and jackets.  The most compliments I get when I'm wearing stuff from bebe.  It just fits like it was made for me.

I will get the usual seasonal coach bag probably... 
This is so funny b/c I was looking into getting a charcoal gray coat this fall to wear with black or brown boots (had same thought!) and a colorful trench too (purple or pink is calling me)!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the great replies!!! Tinkee-belle your cream coat sounds gorgeous!

Shimmer- trust me you DON'T wish your weather allowed for coats haha.  Its torrential rain in England already.

I often by a lot of fashion coats that don't last a long time or fall apart so I guess I really need to invest in a REALLY good jacket and then start looking for more fashionable, cheaper ones.  I would absolutely loe a little leopard print button up jacket! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kayteuk- where do you store all those coats?!!!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd like to buy big bulky bags and pea coats plaid coats for fall. Maybe a motorcycle jacket if I can find a cute one.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanpopcorn* 

 
_
kayteuk- where do you store all those coats?!!!!!_

 
Vaccume bags! They are amazing, then I put the coats under my bed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Far to many coats........And I just brought another one today. DOH!


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 17, 2008)

So far I've only bought a brown faux leather jacket and this coat and a pair of shoes similar to these only with a higher, thinner heel.


----------



## TonyaB (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm getting this one in black, from alloy.com.





and this one in blue.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 17, 2008)

I like to keep things simple - I have a knee length black belted trench for rainy/milder weather, and a knee length puffy fur-lined monstrosity for when winter actually hits.

My favourite work bag is an oversized zebra print bag with lots of pockets, perfect for dragging my work junk around.  I haven't had a chance (or money) to go shopping for a weekend bag lately, I'm in dire need of a new one... I'm still looking for the perfect dark metallic pewter bag, not too big, not to small.

As for shoes, I stick to mainly flats since I'm 5'11", although I do have a pair of black knee high boots that I love with 2" heels.  I think this is the year I invest in real winter boots though.  =(


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 17, 2008)

im replacing my most beloved fall jacket (which can NEVER be replaced)
So i just bought a mid length trench. It's a medium blue plaid. Blue and grey and other shades of blue. It's very nice. Big brown wood buttons.

My old jacket, the love of my life, is a military style jacket made of a canvas type material. It's got chunky military type pockets on the breasts and above the hips. It stops at about the hips. It's a medium brown and had a fake fur collar. The fake fur was greyish and tawny. It was the best purchase ever.


----------



## ZoeKat (Sep 17, 2008)

I ordered this, a Calvin Klein quilted puffer coat, in black.  I bought a North Face Denali coat in black last year, and I will be wearing that again for my more active outdoorsy activities.  Next I need to find a chocolate brown belted peacoat and I'll be set.  I've actually never owned a good brown coat before.

As for bags, I am not in the market for any for a while.  I finished my Master's a few months ago and as a gift to myself, I splurged on a big black Kate Spade bag.  (My first time buying Kate Spade and I completely ADORE it.)  So that plus my trusty brown/teal Coach bag will be my bags for this fall and winter.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a red long wool coat, a white shorter peacoat with cute buttons and very wide sleeves, and a deep purple seude trench coat. I think red and white end up going with any of the neutral colors and the purple is so bright and loud that it goes with anything in that "its ok they clash" kind of way. As for bags I'm still waiting on the perfect black or red leather bag. I found the perfect leather bag but in brown. 

Good luck and have fun shopping!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 4, 2008)

I want this Kenneth Cole coat. I ordered it then cancelled the order hoping it'd be reduced today in the Nordstrom sale, which started today but it's not, so I'm just gna buy it full price. It's still a bargain price without a discount.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 5, 2008)

This is the coat I got this year :3


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I want this Kenneth Cole coat. I ordered it then cancelled the order hoping it'd be reduced today in the Nordstrom sale, which started today but it's not, so I'm just gna buy it full price. It's still a bargain price without a discount.









_

 

Thats Hot to Death!! Too Bad it doesn't get cold enough in TX to wear this!!


----------



## pinktraits (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_





This is the coat I got this year :3_

 
If that coat could fit a large busted female shop I would so be all over that. I saw that coat somewhere and I love it to freaking death.

On topic though, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I think white coats look so classic. I hardly see them worn and I don't know, other than the stereo type of you don't wear white after labor days. Pish-shaw to that faux-pas.  White goes with browns, blacks, blues, everything, it's fab.
A classic tan trench is always a hit too.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I want this Kenneth Cole coat. I ordered it then cancelled the order hoping it'd be reduced today in the Nordstrom sale, which started today but it's not, so I'm just gna buy it full price. It's still a bargain price without a discount.









_

 
This is hot! I really like it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought a military style red coat from Le Chateau (a Canadian store) about two weeks ago. I'm looking for a nice camel bag to go with it. If anyone has a suggestion let me know


----------



## jessica hart (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I want this Kenneth Cole coat. I ordered it then cancelled the order hoping it'd be reduced today in the Nordstrom sale, which started today but it's not, so I'm just gna buy it full price. It's still a bargain price without a discount.









_

 
Gosh that is a lovely coat - I especially like that back view, tres sexy.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 9, 2008)

I want this bag!!!

Nine West "Snake Break" Anniversary Python-Print Tote - Totes & Top Handles Handbags - Women's - Macy's


----------

